# Been Keeping Busy! (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Oct 10, 2011)

Last week I made a new garden bed in the backyard. 






The straw patches are the walkways between the beds.

I had to take this photo, I titled it "A Riot of Morning Glories!"





And last but not least I made some Apple Butter!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

What a way to keep busy.  New Garden, Beautiful Flowers, and Apple Butter.  

Congratulations on your successful "busy" work.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice! I have a black thumb...the only thing I've been able to grow are peppers. I plan on doing apple butter soon, though.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 10, 2011)

TigerLilly said:
			
		

> Very nice! I have a black thumb...the only thing I've been able to grow are peppers. I plan on doing apple butter soon, though.


I am going to make some Habenero Jelly this week from the peppers I have growing at the moment.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice flowers, I miss growing a nice flower garden.  I use to have more time for that but not so much anymore.


----------



## elevan (Oct 11, 2011)

Now, I'm hungry for apple butter.  Gonna have to go hunt up some.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 12, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Now, I'm hungry for apple butter.  Gonna have to go hunt up some.


Me too! I love me some apple butter


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2011)

OH MY GOD!  I am so jealous of your garden!  I want one.   And your apple butter looks great!  Can I come live with you?   Really, I only have 5 goats.   And I don't have any stuff.


----------

